# I just had a major letdown...



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This morning, when I discovered that my much adored (but still learning) Singer 401a doesn't have a blanket stitch!

And... in my hunt, it would seem a rare thing to find on an older mechanical machine!

Do any of you know of a vintage mechanical that has the blanket stitch on it?

I nearly bid on a Bernina 1008 (mechanical, but newer) on EBay this morning because it can share all the presser feet I have for my 630, and then I realized it didn't have the blanket stitch either! Ack!


----------



## TGUT (Dec 17, 2009)

Look for older machines that accept stitch pattern cams (plastic discs that click into the machine) and you'll be able to find cams that will give you the blanket stitch and many others! Look for Kenmore machines as the cam sets are still inexpensive and readily available or the Singer 319 to name just a few. There are many others as well... Good luck!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

No Singer cams for blanket stitch, I think blanket stitches came around a while after cams. I have all the cams for my 401a.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a 33 year old viking with a type of cams, that I think has a blanket stitch.VIKING HUSQVARNA ELECTRONIC 6570 sewing machine
look down at the cams, especially A. Is that what you're looking for?

(the manual calls that the overlock stitch, but does seem to work. Also the applique is a small closed up zig zag for it.)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

No, that's a blind hem stitch. I have that as well on my 401.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think in that era they used the zig zag. As in a narrow satin stitch.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Probably so. I think blanket stitch may have come out with the electronic machines.


----------

